# DOLLAR TREE PRICES GO UP FROM PRICE RAISE



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

As you all know, dollar tree is a great store that sells things for only $1. We all love that we can go and get a quick snack or craft or deodorant, and know it will cost us close to nothing. Dollar tree is the only store left of its kind that truly sells things for only a dollar. Dollar General and Family dollar sell from 1-20 dollars on average, and No one wants to spend $20 at a dollar store! The cheap prices of DT are great. WELL TODAY THAT CHANGES. Due to the prices of shipping and things, in general, are making dollar tree change the one and only true dollar store, into something terrible. Things will be going up for 1.30 and 1.50, and no longer will tax be 7 cents. This terrible happening is also caused by staff shortage and unemployment, and no one wants to get a job at DT currently. This may happen soon at your nearest Dollar Tree, but hope and pray this government price raise does not become reality.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

What???? When did this happen??? This is terrible!! My life is ruined, although I hate shopping at dollars stores but this will affect many people.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, did not know, are you sure about all this??
I have a dollar general located about 2 minutes from my house, and a dollar tree about 13 minutes away. Rarely I ever go to dollar tree unless I need a drink or snack!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I don’t really go to dollar tree


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t really go to dollar tree


Do you have one?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

@Silkie Girl and @Animals45, I don't think this has happened yet, but is planning to happen soon. Yes silkiegirl, I agree my life and yours is terrible now because dollar tree is the best but now its the dollar thirty tree. 🤣 Anyway I heard about this and really hope its not true, but think it is.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Do you have one?


Yeah the dollar store?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> @Silkie Girl and @Animals45, I don't think this has happened yet, but is planning to happen soon. Yes silkiegirl, I agree my life and yours is terrible now because dollar tree is the best but now its the dollar thirty tree. 🤣 Anyway I heard about this and really hope its not true, but think it is.


I know it hasn't happened yet, let's hope it doesn't either.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah the dollar store?


I guess Dollar tree or dollar greneral.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> @Silkie Girl and @Animals45, I don't think this has happened yet, but is planning to happen soon. Yes silkiegirl, I agree my life and yours is terrible now because dollar tree is the best but now its the dollar thirty tree. 🤣 Anyway I heard about this and really hope its not true, but think it is.


We just went to the dollar tree, actually. And yes, it's true. They haven't bumped the prices up yet. They said it'll be the first of next year. Haha! That's hilarious!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

parade.com/1272553/rachelweingarten/dollar-tree-raising-prices/ heres an article:


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Get used to increased prices everywhere. It's going to get worse.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Get used to increased prices everywhere. It's going to get worse.


yes agreed


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

it seems like prices for things are being raised and pay is not as much.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenpersoon said:


> it seems like prices for things are being raised and pay is not as much.


Yep. It's always like that. You get a pay raise, it's puts you in a higher tax bracket too lol.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> it seems like prices for things are being raised and pay is not as much.


That's exactly what's happening.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Update on THE TRAGEDY: 

this $1-$1.50 price change would not be as drastic if other stores like dollar general had not already raised prices. At the end of the year, it is averaged that things will be 1, 3, and 5 dollars. freight costs are the main cause of the rise and it would automatically be hard to stay in business if the prices weren't changed.

Most people who are loyal and thankful for dollar trees' low prices might not buy from there anymore and that could majorly impact sales. $1 in 1986 would inflate now to about $2.30 now.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

"I don't think its right that dollar tree is raising prices," Davenport says. "Will they also have to make price signs?? Unreal.

Inflattion is running at 4% annual from higher shipping costs. Has this happened yet at your stores, @dawg53 @SilkieGirl l @lovely_chooks or @Animals45?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I would have to go to Dollar tree, but right now I'm on vacation.. I do not know if they raised the prices yet. Is this happening at Dollar general also?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I would have to go to Dollar tree, but right now I'm on vacation.. I do not know if they raised the prices yet. Is this happening at Dollar general also?


I think that inflation is happening like in all stores, but not specifically. Hey! I thought you wouldn't be able to get on, welcome back!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I think that inflation is happening like in all stores, but not specifically. Hey! I thought you wouldn't be able to get on, welcome back!


Nope, I got to hook my phone up to the people who own the house's Wi Fi.
I'm am quite shocked I did also since I'm out in the woods.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Nope, I got to hook my phone up to the people who own the house's Wi Fi.
> I'm am quite shocked I did also since I'm out in the woods.


nice! I'm glad you could get on.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> nice! I'm glad you could get on.


Thank you!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> "I don't think its right that dollar tree is raising prices," Davenport says. "Will they also have to make price signs?? Unreal.
> 
> Inflattion is running at 4% annual from higher shipping costs. Has this happened yet at your stores, @dawg53 @SilkieGirl l @lovely_chooks or @Animals45?


Not yet.


Animals45 said:


> Nope, I got to hook my phone up to the people who own the house's Wi Fi.
> I'm am quite shocked I did also since I'm out in the woods.


Yay!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> "I don't think its right that dollar tree is raising prices," Davenport says. "Will they also have to make price signs?? Unreal.
> 
> Inflattion is running at 4% annual from higher shipping costs. Has this happened yet at your stores, @dawg53 @SilkieGirl l @lovely_chooks or @Animals45?


Not yet.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

update: 

most of the 1.25-1.50 items will be marked, and there will be a dedicated area for items 3-5 dollars called dollar tree plus, which has been an area in many dollar trees around the country.

hmmm. Hasn't been one in my store...


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> update:
> 
> most of the 1.25-1.50 items will be marked, and there will be a dedicated area for items 3-5 dollars called dollar tree plus, which has been an area in many dollar trees around the country.
> 
> hmmm. Hasn't been one in my store...


Dang why does this all have to happen? Dollar tree was always nice just $1.00 then this drastic change is happening..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Dang why does this all have to happen? Dollar tree was always nice just $1.00 then this drastic change is happening..


that's exactly whats happening


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

well that pretty much closes up the discussion.... unless any of ya'll have anything else to say.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I guess this thread will be updated once Dollar Trees prices start going up.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I guess this thread will be updated once Dollar Trees prices start going up.


yeah


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think I'll be going to Walmart and I've got a Dollar tree near the Walmart so most likely I'll end up in there, we'll see.🙄😁


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

apparently, DT has not raised prices yet, but I lately have not been happy with their service. The lady that checked me out frowned, grunted and didn't even say a word. I used to love DT but now are kind of mad at them.

I don't know about ya'll, but I don't think I'll be going there much anymore.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

People who work for Dollar Tree, Dollar General or Family Dollar are worked extremely hard. Not paid well and never told they did a good job.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> People who work for Dollar Tree, Dollar General or Family Dollar are worked extremely hard. Not paid well and never told they did a good job.


I'll have to agree here with you, very true.


----------

